# Hello



## Coral (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I joined a few days ago but have just now decided to post. My name is Emma, I have just got my first cat, called Maksim. I had cats when I was young, but that was 13 years ago, Maksim is the first cat that is mine rather than the family's cat.
I have alot to learn, and have already learnt alot by reading the posts on here.
I don't really know what else to say.
Emma and Maks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Emma....is that Maks in your avatar? I looooooooove black kitties :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and Maksim! Hello & purrs


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

So much to read & learn here. Hope you enjoy the forum Emma :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!


----------



## Coral (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

- doodlebug, yes it is Maks in my avatar.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome, Emma! Another black cat lover here! Enjoy the forums, and tell us all about Maksim! You must be excited to have your own cat.


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome to you both, enjoy.


----------

